# Ruger Stock Extenders



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Unless you are a smurf the stocks on Ruger 10/22, Mini 14 & 30, #3s and any other of their
Carbines that use the toe over butt plate are short for normal humans. I knew that a screw
on extender existed but never was able to buy any. The big distributors all had them listed
but out of stock. I ran into some by accident at a gun show. They are new in packages but
no brand. I put one on my #3, 375w and it makes a world of difference, it gives you a extra
1" pull. I'm going to put them on all my #3s. They aren't recoil pads they are made of a
hard rubber type material.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That’s a nice find. I agree that would be nice on my 10/22.


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice find. Not sure why "smurph" comment. Avg height of american mail is 5'10". Im a bit over 5'9". Got a 10/22 and a mini. Fit me just fine. Guess ruger builds to the masses.


----------

